# NOVEMBER PHOTO CONTEST RULES



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rules:

To enter, you must have made at least 4 posts during October 2012.

1) Post a photo taken anytime in your lifetime that you think is the BEST or your FAVORITE photo you've ever taken.
2) Must be a photo taken by YOU.
3) Again....photo must be taken by YOU
4) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
5) Color or black & white entries
6) One entry per member. Please don't post multiple photos to the thread.
7) Only the basic Photoshop edits allowed. (crop, levels, curves, color, etc..) If you're using the clone stamp or magic wand or adding text....you're cheating and can be disqualified and will be enforced by mods. :shock:
8) Deadline to enter is midnight, November 30th.

Any questions....better safe to ask than to assume.

PLEASE POST YOUR PHOTOS HERE: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=28051

Start date: November 1, 2012
End date: Friday, November 30th, 2012 (Midnight)

Rules subject to change just because we can. :wink: 

Prize will be taken from the remaining prizes and chosen by random # generator.


----------

